# Car brands' longevity stats. What doyou think?



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm surprised by the low score for Mazda, and the high score for Chevrolet.

Don't know about the score for Mini; from this it looks like they only last a year or two.

Where is this graph from?


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

It's from tradeinqualityindex. I don't think I can post links yet but you can probably guess that you need to add com on the end. 

It makes more sense when you look at the individual model rankings. This is mostly about how long people keep vehicles, so trucks get better numbers. Chevy got good truck & SUV ratings, while Mazda got dinged for engine problems with the Millenia, 626, RX-7, and Rx-8. You're probably thinking the same thing I am after that last sentence - what do those discontinued models have to do with current Mazda offerings? Not a lot really, but this survey is about the last couple of decades all rolled up in one tidy bar chart. In some cases it's a "you shouldn't have bought that 15 years ago" chart.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I still own my 1981 Buick and my 1998 GMC pickup truck. I wish I still had my 74 Chevy truck.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

So people dont want tiny cars for very long not surprising. I am shocked with VW I reluctantly got my wife a 07 vw years ago she really liked it and I have to say its one of the best cars I have had great build quality although I have seen many complaints on the newer models not being built with the same quality to detail.


----------



## HR_tdi (Dec 18, 2014)

I've only owned VW cars...never had a major mechanical issue, only did manufacturers recommended maintenance and took care of the body and interiors. 

It's all about driving habits and maintenance. With Uber I haven't changed my habits, I still drive like a grandpa, I'm in no hurry.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Took a chance on Chrysler last year and so far so good. I believe most modern cars should make 100K miles without any serious problems occurring these days.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

zandor said:


> You're probably thinking the same thing I am after that last sentence - what do those discontinued models have to do with current Mazda offerings? Not a lot really, but this survey is about the last couple of decades all rolled up in one tidy bar chart. In some cases it's a "you shouldn't have bought that 15 years ago" chart.


So Mini gets dinged for its pre-BMW British crapboxes?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I'm surprised by the low score for Mazda, and the high score for Chevrolet.


Bought a truck recently and looked through all the reliability numbers. GM vehicles have been very good recently, they can have extremely low American parts content, but they are more reliable than the other two American brands now.

I'm surprised Isuzu is even on the list, since that appears to be an American list, nothing available from them here anymore except commercial trucks, and they traditionally are very good at that. Went to buy an Isuzu truck in the late 90s, but it was just an S10 with their nameplate on it, even had GM stamped inside the door. Some nice current offerings over seas though, specializing in pick ups with turbo diesels.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> GM vehicles have been very good recently,


You're joking right ???
GM has so many recalls on their vehicles, it's like if you buy a new GM, just take it off the lot, make a U turn and have them fix the recall problems. The new Suburban has recalls.

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/gm...ore-recalls-day-after-scathing-report-n124881


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You're joking right ???
> GM has so many recalls on their vehicles, it's like if you buy a new GM, just take it off the lot, make a U turn and have them fix the recall problems. The new Suburban has recalls.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/gm...ore-recalls-day-after-scathing-report-n124881


Look at the chart, GMC is #3 and Chevy #6. Most recalls don't mean jack, usually you need a nut or washer replaced. New cars get recalls, that what happens, as long as it's nothing major you should get it fixed during normal maintenance. Unlike the ignition switch bit which did kill a few people look at those recalls in the article you linked, chimes not working or potential issues not know to actually have injured anyone, those are normal mundane recalls...which GM has been heavy on recently because of the publicity of the ignition switch issue.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Unlike the ignition switch bit which did kill a few people


That's not a big problem ?
And GM tried to cover it up.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

zandor said:


> It's from tradeinqualityindex. I don't think I can post links yet but you can probably guess that you need to add com on the end.
> 
> It makes more sense when you look at the individual model rankings. This is mostly about how long people keep vehicles, so trucks get better numbers. Chevy got good truck & SUV ratings, while Mazda got dinged for engine problems with the Millenia, 626, RX-7, and Rx-8. You're probably thinking the same thing I am after that last sentence - what do those discontinued models have to do with current Mazda offerings? Not a lot really, but this survey is about the last couple of decades all rolled up in one tidy bar chart. In some cases it's a "you shouldn't have bought that 15 years ago" chart.


POST # 3/@zandor : Hello & Welcome
to the
UP.Net Forums from Sunny Marco
Island, Florida. Happy St. Patrick's.

Almost 215,000 Posts/Replies form
a Searchable Database that repre-
sents the Wisdom of the Combined
Membership and is the World's 
Largest source for alerts/"inside"
info/linked articles and News about
the TNC Experience, in general, and
the Worldwide Menace that is
#[F]Uber, specifically.

Thanks for the "Almost"Link. The
Newsmeister, a Notable of Signifi-
cance is in your own backyard.
Believe me @chi1cabby will find
you before you find him. It's a
Good Thing.

I know you gotta go watch the Chicago
River turn Kelly Green.
Benevolent Bison, out.
​


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 3/@zandor : Hello & Welcome
> to the
> UP.Net Forums from Sunny Marco
> Island, Florida. Happy St. Patrick's.
> ...


Happy St. Patrick's day !!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Happy St. Patrick's day !!


POST # 14 /@Long time Nyc cab driver :
Many
Happy Returns of the Day to you, sir.
Whoda thunk Andrew Dice Clay was
of Keltic Extraction? Glad you're back
from Self-imposed Sabbatical.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 14 /@Long time Nyc cab driver :
> Many
> Happy Returns of the Day to you, sir.
> Whoda thunk Andrew Dice Clay was
> ...


I drink like an Irishman. 
You're a poet but didn't know it.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You're joking right ???
> GM has so many recalls on their vehicles, it's like if you buy a new GM, just take it off the lot, make a U turn and have them fix the recall problems. The new Suburban has recalls.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/gm...ore-recalls-day-after-scathing-report-n124881


Sure, but Toyota suffered through its unintended acceleration period recently, and just about every Asian car made from 2002 to 2008 is affected by the Takata air bag recall.

Looking at actual numbers, GM has the third lowest rate of vehicles recalled from 1980 to 2014. Only Mercedes Benz and Mazda did better. Volvo, VW, Mitsubishi, and Hyundai had more recalls than vehicles sold.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Sure, but Toyota suffered through its unintended acceleration period recently, and just about every Asian car made from 2002 to 2008 is affected by the Takata air bag recall.
> 
> Looking at actual numbers, GM has the third lowest rate of vehicles recalled from 1980 to 2014. Only Mercedes Benz and Mazda did better. Volvo, VW, Mitsubishi, and Hyundai had more recalls than vehicles sold.


Yes but only GM tried to hide the ignition switch problem and Takata is trying to not take responsibility.
Both deadly problems.

http://blog.caranddriver.com/massiv...now-including-full-list-of-affected-vehicles/


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Yes but only GM tried to hide the ignition switch problem and Takata is trying to not take responsibility.
> Both deadly problems.


Toyota hid the gas pedal issue as long as they thought they could.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i don't know why people are hating on cars with recall problems

recall = free repair!

I owned a 2004 Honda Civic Hybird before. It has the CVT Transmission "judder" issue that's really common amongst Honda CVT Transmission. Honda refused to issue a recall and repair would've costed over 4000. I traded the car in for another car.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

Stay away from Nissan CVT ******...

http://www.nissanassist.com/faqs.php?menu=3


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

alex589 said:


> Stay away from Nissan CVT ******...


I had an '08 Rogue and the CVT was pretty nice in, traded it in after 5 1/2 years at under 50k miles though, so not really long enough to have an issue. The AC broke and was out of warranty, which may have been a side effect of when an uninsured driver mashed my front end in.

That being said, the Nissan CVT was smooth, but a Prius CVT is smoother. Interesting fact about a Prius is that it uses the same fixed gear ratio at all times, effectively making it a 1 speed transmission, so you'll never feel a gear shift.

I know Nissan is workng on their second gen CVTs, not sure if any current models have it yet.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

My CVT died on 2 years old car and 44,000 miles...Thank you Nissan Motors


----------

